# What About Chinese Controller Boardc ?



## speedre9 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I may already know the answer to this but anybody using a motor controller made in China and bought on E-Bay ????
What issues could I have if I bought one? Comments welcome:nuts::veryscared:


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 26, 2014)

The possibilities for failure are endless.  Having said that, they normally work.  What kind of controller are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Gerritt (Nov 26, 2014)

The blue boards with heatsink fans reportedly have a lot of problems and errors in design.

I have a red one, works well. But even it will need a capacitor change on each axis to reach full speed.


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 5, 2014)

So, basically buyer beware. O.K. I can dig that. Thanks


----------



## dracozny (Dec 5, 2014)

Everyone I know who has purchased those full kits toss the breakout board and buy something else.


----------



## bladehunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Not too sure about your budget but this looks like the go.
http://www.leadshine.com/productdetail.aspx?type=products&category=accessories&producttype=multiple-axis-stepper-drives&series=MX&model=MX366

Everything is there in one, add your motors and a PSU. The driver boards are replacable if one blows a smoke valve.


----------



## Baithog (Dec 5, 2014)

I am. Depending on what you want to run, they can do a passable job. There a a number of options available on Ebay.

The TB6560 boards, especially the 3-axis ones, were marginal. Lots of complaints, even by builders that knew how to handle boards without frying them with ESD. I had one of the boards and used it to run my Seig X2 mill. It did OK. Rapids were slow because you had to stay around 24 volts. Mine finally died after the lightning strike across the street. I lost 2 of the 3 axis.

I got a TB6600 based boards. The TB6600 boards are a lot better. While the 6560 boards were poorly designed, the chip itself was marginal. The 6600 is a better chip and the drivers are more robust. The Chinese claim 40V @ 5A for the 6600 boards, but that is absolute max. 36V @ 4A will last a lot longer.

I replaced my 3-axis board with individual drivers and a breakout board. The next time we have one of those CLICK, flash, BANG lightning episodes, I can just replace what fries, rather than the whole mess. I'm using an Ebay breakout board. They are supposed to be terrible, but it's been in there for a year now.

I don't need speed. I can putter around the shop while the mill creeps along. I don't need speed of light rapids or cubic inches a minute through steel. If you plan to make megabucks with CNC, then you're gonna want the 60V drivers... but you'll pay. Speed is expensive.


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I ordered one with the TB6600 chip set 4 axis. I also do not need speed, I want to just putter around and make some parts for my hobby. I do not need commercial type drivers or max speed bells and whistles, I just want it to move. This board I ordered has screw on lugs, uses one power supply, no B.O.B. or relays, just straight forward wiring. I plan to add extra cooling fans to keep the temps down. I don't plan on long sessions but who know what I might design,L.O.L. Thanks guys.:thinking:


----------

